# who is this dog??



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

OMG! It's drastic, but I'm not totally unhappy, I think we went a little too short on the body and I'm not overly keen on the 1970's tash look, lol. I'm thinking she will look lush in about 2/3 weeks time


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh wow! I can't believe how grown up she looks! She's lovely, her eyes really remind me of Lola's. Almond eyes!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah Karen she's lovely....so velvety looking 

She is short but she suits it... I do like the darker dogs shorter, and love to see their eyes. 

You never put a before pic in to compare ??!! 

xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

She must feel lovely!
Her ears are gorgeous and you will be amazed how quickly the rest of her coat will grow. I like the shorter body length - so much easier to keep clean and dry and it is nice to be able to look into their eyes without a heavy curtain of hair! 
Kiki's first clip was very simiar and like you I found the straight muzzle a bit tricky to love (although much less sloppy after a trip to the water bowl!) and I missed the hair on the top of her head...
But she is properly mop topped again now and I'm beginning to think that she needs to go back for another trim.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

I know I completely forgot to take a before picture,..she was a good 3 inches long, so it is a huge difference, but yes she feels so velvety we can't keep our hands off her! I'm looking forward to seeing how it grows back. After this mornings walk through mud and slush, and seeing how easy it was to dry her it proved 100% worth doing!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I think she looks beautiful and you will be shocked how fast it grows. We cut Jake down like that in dec and he is already getting long again.


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

We had Eddie cut on 21 st December ready for Santa coming and he is ready again. I think I will have Eddie cut shorter next time. I think your coco looks lovely,she has beautiful eyes x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I think she looks beautiful!!! LOVE those thick long ears!! She looks like the lovely Lola!!


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi. I'm glad you took the plunge and ad Coco cut. Been thinking about you and wondered what you had decided to do.
She looks great it suits her and I bet she feels a lt better.
I didnt like Merlin's moustache after his groom so I just gave it a quick trim.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

She looks lovely but I do wish groomers would not shave the top of their nose...i believe that is more of a poodle cut.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Oooh love that cut Lola looks fab! I have saved these pictures to show my (new as didn't like what the last one did) groomer


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I think Lola looks fabulous! I clipped jasper last night and it looked a bit drastic I just think we get use to them being longer, it's just not practical in this weather! Plus jasper looks a right fatty when his coats long even though he isn't 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Awe that's more or less the body cut I give my girls. But then I thike my girls that short they look neater. 


She looks stunning, although I like a longer topnot.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> Oooh love that cut Lola looks fab...





JasperBlack said:


> I think Lola looks fabulous!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes COCO looks fab!!    

I can't talk about getting names wrong though...can I Dawn..I mean Sam??!! 

xxx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Yes COCO looks fab!!
> 
> I can't talk about getting names wrong though...can I Dawn..I mean Sam??!!
> 
> xxx


Ha oops!!! Coco looks fab, but I am sure Lola does too!!

Had mega root canal with 6...yes 6 injections today....so that is my excuse and I am sticking to it


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

oooo karen she looks like my Ollie ,i also agree with Colin i hate it when they shave the top of the nose  Millie is having her first cut on Weds i will try and load a piccy ,i still cant do it xxx
Lynda


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> Ha oops!!! Coco looks fab, but I am sure Lola does too!!
> 
> Had mega root canal with 6...yes 6 injections today....so that is my excuse and I am sticking to it


ow ow ow... poor you.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Ooops!! I meant coco too! Lol! Coco and Lola.....both gorgeous! I blame Clare I read her post before writing mine hahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh no now I'm getting duckdog mixed up with chumphreys....I'm off to bed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> Ha oops!!! Coco looks fab, but I am sure Lola does too!!
> 
> Had mega root canal with 6...yes 6 injections today....so that is my excuse and I am sticking to it


Oh that sounds AWFUL... Poor you 

xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Well Coco looks very chilled and relaxed with the new hair do.. and no matts at all


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

lol, she can be cocalola! 

I think Colin hit the thing I don't like on the head!! Yes...it's the shaved nose, it definately makes her more poodly! Next time I'm going to ask them not to touch her nose.

thanks everyone x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She looks lovely, what big eyes she has.


----------

